# Patterson River



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'm going to fish the Patto tomorrow morning at 6:30am flicking soft plastics and SX40s for bream in the pylons. All welcome.

Will also be demoing all the fishing yaks at 9:00am for anyone interested.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm going to fish the Patto tomorrow morning at 6:30am flicking soft plastics and SX40s for bream in the pylons. All welcome.
> 
> ...


I fell for that trick last year and ended up owning a fourth kayak. There is no way I'm going to demo another kayak :lol:

I hope the rain stays away for you.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Aw Grant, dont be like that. Remember, he who dies with the most toys wins. :lol:

Took a nice bream today by the way. He lept out from under a moored boat to snatch the ever reliable 3" blood worm scale. I got a real buzz watching him grab it only 1 metre from the yak. Estimate at 700 to 800 grams and back in the water to fight another day. Sorry, no pic.

I'm going to spend more time there and hone the casting to structure skills while this rough weather keeps up.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Where is the Patterson River?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Where is the Patterson River?


Hi Biggera,

Patterson River is on the eastern side of Port Phillip Bay. Patterson Lakes is Melbourne's answer to the Gold Coast with its canal based development.

The river is manmade and home to some good sized bream and mulloway.

Hey Scott,

do Hobie have a 5+ metre glass/composite yak capable of covering 50 klm in a day. If so I could be interested.

BTW well done on the bream.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Haines Hunter do. But its got a big arse and smells of petrol.

Cheers

Scott


----------

